# The varieties of contemplative experience: a mixed-methods study of meditation-related challenges in Western Buddhists



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

This study is worth reading if you have an interest in the adverse effects/ challenges associated with various meditation practices.

http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0176239

http://www.nhs.uk/news/2017/05May/Pages/Does-meditation-carry-a-risk-of-harmful-side-effects.aspx

Mindfulness is often recommended by people on this forum, who are perhaps unaware that there may be contraindications. Below are two useful sites for people who recommend mindfulness and people who have experienced issues with various meditation techniques. The first one is for the ongoing research, although the link provided is for the meditation safety toolbox. The other is for the Facebook page of Cheetah House. Both are updated on a regular basis.

https://www.brown.edu/research/labs/britton/resources/meditation-safety-toolbox

https://www.facebook.com/Cheetah-House-108383069235890/


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

This book may be of use to people who have experienced trauma and do want to take up the practice of mindfulness. It's available soon. If circumstances were different I would probably have read it and possibibly recommended it:

https://www.amazon.com/Trauma-Sensitive-Mindfulness-Practices-Transformative-Healing/dp/0393709787/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1510510040&sr=1-1&refinements=p_27%3ADavid+A.+Treleaven

My first taste of mindfulness was decades ago - when there was far less understanding of trauma and dissociation. It's good to finally see some research and acknowledgement that there may be issues for some.


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

I've purchased the book - it's a shame it's expensive. Over the next few weeks, there is an opportunity for other people who have experienced meditation- related challenges, to receive a free copy of the book. Here's the link:

https://www.facebook.com/events/228599304354380/permalink/228601077687536/

Have since found out that 60% of the proceeds are being donated to good causes, which is good.


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

Mechanisms of meditation-induced dissociation:






I found it really useful to understand these mechanisms and can honestly say that Dr. Willoughby's research has played a huge role in my recovery.


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

occasionally I'll update this thread but my research has taken a new direction so I'm hoping that others with an interest in meditation will contribute. Understanding the mechanisms of mindfulness and it's potential adverse effects will hopefully lead to improved treatment options being used in clinical practice.

Below are a few relevant links. The first will be behind a paywall soon, I'll be keeping a copy for future reference:

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2352250X18301453?dgcid=author

The two videos are both useful resources, one details the effects of meditation on sleep and the other explains the mechanisms of meditation-induced hyperarousal.


----------

